

Ask HN: Anyone trying to expand human consciousness with a startup? - rblion

Just curious. Please share your project and your vision for the future.<p>I live in Atlanta and there is not many people who even think this feat is possible. I hope there is at least a handful of 'crazy people' still building things that matter.
======
jonhendry
I'm sure there are lots of small businesses in New Age meccas like Sedona
trying to do this. Crystal vendors. Spas. Etc.

Not really the usual HN kinds of businesses, I don't think.

------
prodigal_erik
> not many people who even think this feat is possible

That's a big untapped market for anyone who can produce verifiable results.

------
bobds
Does search count?

~~~
rblion
it does. Search expands our mind's reach.

